
Show HN: FauxBuy – A fake buy button for Entrepreneurs - codazoda
Find out if your customers will buy before you build. FauxBuy is an instant fake
buy button for Entrepreneurs. You setup a marketing page, add a button, and get
an email every time someone enters their credit card to buy.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fauxbuy.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fauxbuy.com</a><p>I&#x27;ve been thinking about this idea for a long time. Today I&#x27;m releasing my
initial vision.<p><i>“If you’re not embarrassed by the first version of your product, you’ve launched
too late.” – Reid Hoffman</i><p>This is my MVP. It&#x27;s a great foundation but there&#x27;s a lot more work to do. For
starters, some JavaScript verification and friendlier error messages are coming
soon.<p>If you&#x27;re interested in being an early adopter, PM me and I&#x27;ll give you a
discount on the product. I&#x27;m interested in any and all feedback in the comments
below.<p><i>&quot;Enthusiasm is the sparkle in your eyes, the swing in your gait, the grip of
your hand and the irresistible surge of will and energy to execute your ideas.&quot; 
- Henry Ford</i>
======
gus_massa
I'm worried about the cc data. Do you check it in JavaScript in the site or
the data travels to your server? Do you keep a copy? Is this compatible with
the cc regulations?

I've saw similar fake buttons, they put some fancy logos but they never ask
for the cc details.

~~~
codazoda
I've switched the check to js and I no longer pass the card data to the server
at all. Thanks for the concern; got me to fix it.

